
Wish Hacker News had a way to place bets on stories - paulpauper
It would be cool if Hacker News had a way for users to bet on which stories will go the front page<p>To prevent abuse, such betting would be restricted  old accounts with maybe  &gt;1000 karma . Each member gets a fixed number of tokens each week&#x2F;month&#x2F;day etc to place bets
======
11thEarlOfMar
You place a bet when you comment.

Ante up.

------
mvpu
I'm betting that this post has a 50% chance of making it to the front page.

~~~
leipert
Of course, either it does, or it doesn't.

------
bbcbasic
Much more fun would be a Bitcoin based bookmaker

------
LarryMade2
You really need to get outside more. :-D

